
Sound-can-leap-across-a-vacuum-after-all - ZoZoync
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20827804-600-sound-can-leap-across-a-vacuum-after-all/
======
ZoZoync
[https://www.quora.com/How-does-sound-energy-travel-in-
space-...](https://www.quora.com/How-does-sound-energy-travel-in-space-and-
vacuums)

------
zunzun
The linked web page told me to pay in order to read the article.

